# Sherrif stops doing business with gun dealer



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We need more officers like this one.



> Dana Safety Supply, a major distributor of weapons and accessories to police departments and civilians across the United States, has declared that they will no longer sell semi-automatic rifles to civilians. Instead, they will only sell to law enforcement. This prompted Oconee County, Georgia Sheriff Scott Berry to write them an email in which he told them he would no longer be seeking them out to purchase products for his department based on their decision.





> In the interview, when asked why he would not longer be purchasing from DSS, Sheriff Berry said that since law abiding citizens couldn’t purchase a legal weapon there with money they have, then he wasn’t going to “spend their tax money” at such a business and he wasn’t going to “spend his personal money there” either. Come on! This guy is my kind of Sheriff!


Read more: http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/01/s...-automatic-rifles-to-civilians/#ixzz2I6OhLhjA


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Makes you wonder how many will actually do anything if big bro does something against the constitution. Is it all words, marches, petitions....hell I don't know but I like that this sheriff is standing up for what he believes in. It's definitely going to be on the people that are in a position of leadership to act. I feel/fear that we are about to see what our leaders are made of. I don't think I'm going to be very happy


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Makes you wonder how many will actually do anything if big bro does something against the constitution. Is it all words, marches, petitions....hell I don't know but I like that this sheriff is standing up for what he believes in. It's definitely going to be on the people that are in a position of leadership to act. I feel/fear that we are about to see what our leaders are made of. I don't think I'm going to be very happy


If the big brother violates the constitution without the approval of congress, or the people then he is openly committing treason..... If that is the case their is no trial for him, just a rope, or a bullet to the head.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So anytime a President imposes a "Executive Order" that is later overturned by Congress or the courts he should NOT have a trial and be lynched?

What about former Presidents whose orders were overturned?

How about members of Congress who end up on the wrong side of a law that is ultimately overturned by the courts?

Who would be in charge of these lynch mobs or firing squads?

Due Process is still mandated, even for treason I think.

Jim


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Well said Jim.....Thanks for bringing the pendulum back to center.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

maybe not lynched but at least impeached


jim t said:


> So anytime a President imposes a "Executive Order" that is later overturned by Congress or the courts he should NOT have a trial and be lynched?
> 
> What about former Presidents whose orders were overturned?
> 
> ...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I can buy that...

But it would happen all the time with "wrong" thinkers.

It's no crime to be wrong, even as a President or a member of Congress.

Jim


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Impeachment facts.....

The House may, by a simple majority vote, impeach a federal official (such as the president, vice president, or a federal judge). Removal from office requires a two-thirds supermajority of the Senate. In 1842, the House failed to impeach president John Tyler. In 1868, the Senate fell one vote short of removing president Andrew Johnson following his impeachment. In 1999, efforts to remove Bill Clinton following his impeachment in 1998 fell just short of a simple majority, and 17 votes short of the two-thirds supermajority. The impeachment procedure was last used in 2010, when Judge Thomas Porteous was removed from office. Each chamber may expel one of its own members by a two-thirds supermajority vote; this last happened when the House expelled James Traficant in 2002.
Theoretically, a two-thirds supermajority in the Senate is 67 out of 100 senators, while a two-thirds supermajority in the House is 290 out of 435 representatives. However, since few votes take place with every seat in the House filled and representative participating, it does not often require 67 senators or 290 representatives to achieve this supermajority.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

You don't believe congress is going to do the "right" thing...do you? Everyone should read the Federalist papers.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

But what about when they flagrantly violate our constitutional rights, The nation defense authorization act ect, which violates our bill of rights and now a possible executive order that violates the 2nd amendment


jim t said:


> I can buy that...
> 
> But it would happen all the time with "wrong" thinkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Very good info thank you



Patriot said:


> Impeachment facts.....
> 
> The House may, by a simple majority vote, impeach a federal official (such as the president, vice president, or a federal judge). Removal from office requires a two-thirds supermajority of the Senate. In 1842, the House failed to impeach president John Tyler. In 1868, the Senate fell one vote short of removing president Andrew Johnson following his impeachment. In 1999, efforts to remove Bill Clinton following his impeachment in 1998 fell just short of a simple majority, and 17 votes short of the two-thirds supermajority. The impeachment procedure was last used in 2010, when Judge Thomas Porteous was removed from office. Each chamber may expel one of its own members by a two-thirds supermajority vote; this last happened when the House expelled James Traficant in 2002.
> Theoretically, a two-thirds supermajority in the Senate is 67 out of 100 senators, while a two-thirds supermajority in the House is 290 out of 435 representatives. However, since few votes take place with every seat in the House filled and representative participating, it does not often require 67 senators or 290 representatives to achieve this supermajority.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Somebody needs to stand up for our rights. I was told just a few weeks ago that a crazed man went into a building and started attacking people. An armed bystander stoped him before he managed to kill anyone. Which he went to kill. Guns will always be easily accessed by the criminals that want them, and then we will be the ones looking at the barrel of a gun with no way to protect our women, children, and ourselves.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is another from Oregon, directed towards VP Joe Biden. Posted by Channel 3.


----------

